# Official COD MW2 Thread



## Lewis (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has made this thread but I just thought it would be a good idea, post if you're going to get this game for any console and share your online details if you wish.

I've pre-ordered it for PS3 if anyone wants to add me.
PSN: Lew_93


----------



## AndyB (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll get it eventually.
I have other things to buy though, and well... to live from.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 4, 2009)

Getting Prestige Edition.

PSN: dctppenn


----------



## Lewis (Nov 4, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Getting Prestige Edition.
> 
> PSN: dctppenn


Nice and I've already added you


----------



## Anna (Nov 4, 2009)

I wanna get thissss my psn is at the side btw :L


----------



## Caleb (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll be getting it as soon as I can, but im running low on cash because of Borderlands.

PSN: Thecalebguy


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2009)

I've got a spoiler for anybody who wants to know how MW2 ends:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Captain Price is still alive after COD4 and he dies in Modern Warfare 2</div>

Yeah and I just might get this for PC.  Maybe later though.  $60 is an outrageous price for the PC gaming glorious master race.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 4, 2009)

ExtraLife said:
			
		

> I've got a spoiler for anybody who wants to know how MW2 ends:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Captain Price is still alive after COD4 and he dies in Modern Warfare 2</div>
> 
> Yeah and I just might get this for PC.  Maybe later though.  $60 is an outrageous price for the PC gaming glorious master race.


Waitwaitwaitwait. You're not one of those glorious PC gamers who raged about the lack of Dedicated Servers and the 9v9 Multiplayer Cap?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> ExtraLife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pisses me off admittedly, but I'll get around it.


----------



## Caleb (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone can add me. (and does anyone have Borderlands for PS3, I need people to play with)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 4, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Anyone can add me. (and does anyone have Borderlands for PS3, I need people to play with)


I've got it, but I can't play it just yet.


----------



## Caleb (Nov 4, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, tell me when you can. I have a hunter (lvl36 second playthrough) Brick (6) Siren (6) and a Soldier (11)


----------



## Placktor (Nov 4, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive got it but im only a level 21 hunter.


----------



## Zachary (Nov 4, 2009)

I plan on getting it for 360.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 4, 2009)

I dunno if I should get it or not :/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 4, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> I dunno if I should get it or not :/


You should get it. :/\ Then we could start an Elite Tee Bee Tee Squad on the PSN.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 4, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD
But what's different about it other than the story?
I havent played the first World at War so I probably wouldn't get it


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 4, 2009)

Once i get my ps3, I will.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 4, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


World at War isn't the first. It's more like the fifth and is different from MW2. WaW is WWII era fighting, MW being... well, Modern Warfare. The original Modern Warfare was brilliant, the second one looks amazing so far.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 4, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I meant Modern Warfare lol
And I know it isnt the first, but isn't it a continuation from the first MW?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 4, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you mean WaW, no, it's the latest title of the CoD series.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 5, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting MW2 even though I ain't played MW1


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 5, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somewhat. I don't think you'd need to play MW to play MW2, because more than likely, if there was anything important they'd show in a flashback at some point in the story.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 7, 2009)

3 more days. ^_^


----------



## Nic (Nov 7, 2009)

Some guy had stold the disc to the game and sold it on the internet and then got arrested the next day. xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 7, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Some guy had stold the disc to the game and sold it on the internet and then got arrested the next day. xD


Fail. Like they honestly wouldn't do anything.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 8, 2009)

It was dispatched so I might get it tomorrow!


----------



## AndyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Just thought I'd show those that want to see a new mode. Co-op special ops. Enjoy.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/fSQ_EjV1l9E'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/fSQ_EjV1l9E' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSQ_EjV1l9E</div>


----------



## Lewis (Nov 8, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd show those that want to see a new mode. Co-op special ops. Enjoy.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/fSQ_EjV1l9E'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> ...


Even more excited now! I've subscribed to FH btw.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely jubbly!


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm going to go ahead and say it: I hate Modern Warfare 2 with a passion.  I seriously think Infinity Ward is acting like a bunch of lazy *censored.1.3*s by ruining the PC version.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 9, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I'm going to go ahead and say it: I hate Modern Warfare 2 with a passion.  I seriously think Infinity Ward is acting like a bunch of lazy *censored.1.3*s by ruining the PC version.


It was probably Activision who made the big fuss about that.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 9, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that you mention it...you're probably right.  I mean, I saw firsthand how much effort Infinity Ward put into COD4 for PC.  In fact, I have a video.

http://www.youtube.com/v/qMfTR8PBrsE


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 11, 2009)

So I beat Campaign mode today...


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 11, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> So I beat Campaign mode today...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Game spoilers</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">How 'bout that Sheperd?</div>


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 11, 2009)

Hoping to get a PS3 this xmas...might end up being xmas 2050


----------



## sunate (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow I just played this game at my friends. It's a bad ass game I give it a big thumbs up.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 11, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Game Spoiler</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Certainly unexpected. Glad he got what he deserved in the end. Did Marakov even die?</div>


----------



## Nightray (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm getting this game on Friday. ;_;
PSN: melikegame


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 11, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I dunno.  The whole Sheperd thing was what I focused on.</div>


----------



## Princess (Nov 11, 2009)

I have it..but not on PS3


----------



## tazaza (Nov 11, 2009)

I might be getting it for 360 in January.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 11, 2009)

Completed campaign, MULTIPLAYER IS OFFLINE!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 11, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Completed campaign, MULTIPLAYER IS OFFLINE!


Yeah. Morons didn't think how many people would actually flood it.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 11, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't see how they cannot expect such a huge demand as it was.
I mean, Battlefield 1943 was a huge success, and you could not get a game in the first day or so. All servers were flooded with people.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 11, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, the thing that's going on is IW shut down the servers so they can set more up.  I think they're even stealing some from the Xbox community and converting them to support PS3.  Sales were actually better for the PS3 believe it or not.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 11, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not believe it. =P
I've seen alot of copies for ps3 here, and none for xbox... but I guess that's just my area


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 11, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah well.  As long as the PC sales remain low, maybe Activision can fix the mess they released to us.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 11, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I doubt they will. Not for a while I'd say.
Like what I said on the FH chat, Bad Company 2 will clearly be MW2's replacement.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 11, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? There were piles of Xbox copies of the game at the local Gamestop and the Army's electronics store. Low number of PS3 games here. Kinda glad I pre-ordered mine.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 11, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, weird. I'll pick it up eventually.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, I pretty suck online but hey it's fun.  ^_^


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2009)

I loved the ending.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Soap went superBAMF on Shephard.</div>


----------



## Ricano (Nov 16, 2009)

I kinda suck at online :L
and I have no idea what's going on in campaign xD
But it's a good game


----------



## AndyB (Nov 16, 2009)

Finally picked up a copy today. Just started the campaign now.


----------



## Zachary (Nov 16, 2009)

Campaign was epic.

Online is pretty fun when my connection will let me play.


----------



## Silently (Nov 16, 2009)

I love how people can make any old thread and label it official. All Call of Duty games are the same by the way... waste of money to buy the new one that comes out every three months.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 16, 2009)

Lion Crossing said:
			
		

> I love how people can make any old thread and label it official. All Call of Duty games are the same by the way... waste of money to buy the new one that comes out every three months.


If you played any of the games, you'd know that they aren't all the same.
kthx


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 16, 2009)

Lion Crossing said:
			
		

> I love how people can make any old thread and label it official. All Call of Duty games are the same by the way... waste of money to buy the new one that comes out every three months.


Because three months is obviously a year. And Modern Warfare is the same as WWII warfare. 

@rico: What don't you get about Campaign?

And I'm decent at Multiplayer, but it's crazy how many people level up like their life depends on it.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Lion Crossing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people are like on the 4th prestiege already.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 16, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell, do they have no jobs or something? I'm not even past Level 40!


----------



## Ricano (Nov 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Lion Crossing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the stuff you have to do, I have no idea the point of :/


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 16, 2009)

Lion Crossing said:
			
		

> I love how people can make any old thread and label it official. All Call of Duty games are the same by the way... waste of money to buy the new one that comes out every three months.


Yeah, how would you know if you MIGHT have not even played one?   They're different in any kind of way I could think of.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 18, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm level 41 and I've played for 1d 17hrs lol..
   The story is alright but I think its pretty crazy how you get placed into random battles with no real story lines but the ending is good.


----------



## Anna (Nov 18, 2009)

Im a level 4 XDDD


----------



## AndyB (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm finally starting to play some online, and I'm decent. Good games come and go. It gets alot better once you start to unlock better guns and perks.
And of course, there are the obnoxious pricks online. So when I can I try to stay in a party chat.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 18, 2009)

I've only played Multiplayer with my bros, but it's awesome =D


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 18, 2009)

MW2 for PC updated, so my multiplayer crack is obsolete.  I have to wait for a new one ;_;


----------



## Lewis (Nov 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I'm finally starting to play some online, and I'm decent. Good games come and go. It gets alot better once you start to unlock better guns and perks.
> And of course, there are the obnoxious pricks online. So when I can I try to stay in a party chat.


On PS3 theres always little kids swearing at you and crying when they die, theres also a lot of arabs asking were you live, lol..


----------



## Tyrai (Nov 19, 2009)

I love the online play, I'm currently Lvl 54 and I've played online for 1day and 9hours.

Campaign is also filled with Epic-Ness


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 19, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I just turn on my mic when I enter crowded mic filled rooms and just put it aside. Less I have to care about.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 23, 2009)

Everyones online level?

I'm lvl 52.


----------



## Nic (Nov 23, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think? Some of the place in MW2 is in Afghan.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 23, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but you're killing Afghan people so I'd of thought they would find it racist. complain and not have the game.


----------



## Pear (Nov 23, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always wondered that about Germans buying WW2 games...

If there was a game where you fought against the allies, I wouldn't go anywhere near it.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 23, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what Russia did and now have out right banned the game, called back all copies blahblahblah.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 23, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Everyones online level?
> 
> I'm lvl 52.


33 or something close.  Too lazy to push for higher.


----------



## Tyrai (Nov 23, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Everyones online level?
> 
> I'm lvl 52.


I be level 60, I won't be Prestiging when I hit 70 though.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 24, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is prestige anyway, I've only ever played COD5 on the Wii and failed lol.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 24, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where you get a pretty rank icon that doesn't really change. With this you also get a title and I think a emblem, couple of special weapon challenges plus another Create-A-Class slot. The only problem is you lose everything you earned except for the titles and emblems.


----------



## Lewis (Dec 5, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I decided to prestige and its pretty good.


----------



## Zachary (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 5, 2009)

Yo, PS3 players, anyone wanna do Spec Ops with me? Or just team up online in TDM or something?


----------



## Ricano (Dec 5, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Yo, PS3 players, anyone wanna do Spec Ops with me? Or just team up online in TDM or something?


I've only done the first two missions in Spec Ops o_e
So, sure.


----------



## Lewis (Dec 5, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same, I hardly do special ops but i'll do online sometime, just invite me when I'm on.


----------



## Lewis (Dec 17, 2009)

Just got my 2ND nuke and my killstreak is now 30.

Everybodys killstreak?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 17, 2009)

Like 17. Only because I got lucky with a care drop that had Chopper Gunner and the idiots ran around in the open.


----------

